# Brille für starke Sehschwäche



## JB-0815 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
wie man aus dem Titel erkennen kann bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Sportbrille. Das Problem ist, dass ich wohl für fast alle Hersteller zu blind bin. Meine Werte sind links-6,5/-1,5 und rechts -5,75/-1,5.
Bei der Evil Eyes wäre zwar ein Clip machbar, aber da stoße ich leider mit den Wimper an - das ist auf dauer recht unangenehm.
Möglichkeit wäre wohl die Rodenstock ProAct 1 oder die ProAct 5 mit Adapter :kotz:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Modellen oder andere Vorschläge?
Viele Grüße
JB


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2009)

Mein wirklich sehr ernst gemeinter Vorschlag: LASS ES! 

Ich habe ungefähr dasselbe Problem (-4.5 und -5 Dioptrien), und habe auch schon zweimal den Versuch gestartet, eine geschliffene Sportbrille zu bekommen. Es war einfach nur teuer und sch***
Das erste Mal war auch ein Clip-Modell. Das ist aber sehr suboptimal, erstens weil die Wimpern immer dagegenstoßen, zweitens weil der Clip sehr schnell beschlägt und drittens weil das Sehfeld doch sehr eingeschränkt ist durch den doch recht kleinen Clip. Außerdem sieht es ziemlich bescheiden aus.
Der zweite Versuch waren geschliffene Gläser in einer Rudy Project Bikebrille. Der Optiker hat behauptet, das sei überhaupt kein Problem mit der Stärke, weil bei dem Brillenmodell die Gläser recht klein sind und wenig gekrümmt, und er hätte auch schon mal stärkere Gläser ohne Schwierigkeiten da reingepasst. Denkste! Bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist mir gleich mal ernsthaft Übel geworden und dann habe ich auch noch bei einem kleinen Schlagloch einen Abflug gemacht 
Die Gläser verzerren nach außen hin dermaßen... man kann eigentlich nur ganz stur auf einen kleinen Punkt in der Mitte gucken. Nachschleifen hat auch nichts geholfen.

Seitdem bin ich von derartigen Versuchen kuriert und fahre ganz einfach mit billigen Tageslinsen und einer stinknormalen EvilEye mit ungeschliffenen Plastikscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JB-0815 (30. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mit Linsen fahre ich Augebblick. Damit bin ich aber auch nicht so richtig glücklich. Trockene Augen - da wirds nach 2-3 Stunden langsam unangenehm.
Und die Hornhautkrümmung schränkt die Auswahl bei den Linsen sehr ein.
Drum bin ich ja auf der Suche nach einer Brille mit optischen Gläsern.


----------



## Snap4x (30. Dezember 2009)

Notfalls eine OP 
Naja ich fahr einfach mit normaler Brille^^ Wen jucks.
Hoffe das wird mit der Goggle klappen


----------



## items (30. Dezember 2009)

Servus,
ich hab zwar nur -1, aber schaut doch mal ob hier:
http://www.rh-brillenglas.de/sports_einstaerken.html
was geht. Die sind sehr nett und haben auf eine Frage, die ich hatte, sehr zügig geantwortet. Angeblich echte Spezialisten, was geschliffene Gläser für Sportbrillen angeht. 

Viele Grüße u. schönen Abend
items


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2009)

JB-0815 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mit Linsen fahre ich Augebblick. Damit bin ich aber auch nicht so richtig glücklich. Trockene Augen - da wirds nach 2-3 Stunden langsam unangenehm.
> Und die Hornhautkrümmung schränkt die Auswahl bei den Linsen sehr ein.
> Drum bin ich ja auf der Suche nach einer Brille mit optischen Gläsern.



Trockene Augen hatte ich auch immer, bis ich mir die Evil Eye gekauft habe. Das Problem bei mir war, dass doch zu viel Fahrtwind dahinter kam, weil die anderen Modelle nicht wirklich gut auf der Nase gesessen hatten. Ich hab mich dann nach etwas möglichst Enganliegendem umgesehen mit großen Scheiben. Seitdem gehen auch mal 8 Stunden auf dem Rennrad 

Was bei mir noch leichte Abhilfe schafft ist Linsenreiniger mit Hyaluron.

@cr3ckb0t
Mit normaler Brille fahren ist aber auch alles andere als optimal. Das machst du nur so lange, bis dir mal bei 70km/h bergab mit dem Rennrad ein dicker Käfer hinter die Gläser kommt 
Von tränenden Augen fang ich mal gar nicht an...

@items
das wäre schon toll, wenn das mit Rupp und Hubrach ginge...
Leider nicht! Die machen "richtige" Sportbrillen nur bis -4 Dioptrien, weil es sonst Probleme mit der Krümmung der Gläser gibt. Und die Probleme sind definitiv tatsächlich vorhanden, wie ich selbst erfahren musste


----------



## Snap4x (30. Dezember 2009)

@scylla
Also das hatte ich bisher noch nicht 
Klingt aber amüsant 

Und eine Sportbrille mit Sehstärke ist aber auch wieder ein Kostenfaktor, der für einen Schüler wie mich, auch eine wesentliche Rolle spielt.
Wie hoch liegen denn die Kosten?

Hab gehört Adidas stellt auch welche her...


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2009)

Der Preis hÃ¤ngt auch von der GlasstÃ¤rke ab. Bei mir warens 300â¬ nur fÃ¼r die GlÃ¤ser ... oder fÃ¼rs Klo


----------



## flexx69 (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
da ich in dieser Branche arbeite eine ganz ehrliche Einschätzung... ab +/-4,0 ist Schluß! im stärksten Hauptschnitt versteht sich, d.h. man muß beide Werte Sphäre und Cylinder zusammen zählen z.B -2,5 cyl -1,5 90' --->also Gesamtwert -4,0  und selbst bei diesen Werten wird ein Glas je nach Durchbiegung und Material bis über 4cm dick, bei Minuswerten außen bzw bei Pluswerten innen. Das möchte wohl keiner tragen!! Außerdem von den Wimpern und den Verzerrungen im Randbereich ganz zu schweigen, die sind :kotz: unter diesen Werten ist eine Verglasung je nach Modell durch die Hersteller Rupp u Hubrach, Rodenstock, Rudy Projekt, Adidas, und Zeiss möglich, wobei das KnowHow nach jahrelanger Erfahrung genau in dieser Reihenfolge abnimmt... bei höheren Stärken ist aufgrund der Abbildungseigenschaften und der Glasdicke nur eine Clipverglasung möglich, hier ist allerdings das Blickfeld extremst eingeschränkt, man schaut wie im Beitrag zuvor beschrieben nur geradeaus was ja max beim Rennradfahren auf ner graden Straße von vorteil ist  sonst ist die einzig optimale Korrektion mit Kontaktlinse möglich! Welche, wenn man sie einmal von der Handhabung beherrscht, die beste Alternative darstellt da sie die meisten Abbildungsfehler vermeidet, sowie das Gesichtsfeld erhällt. Leider sind die Preise für eine gute Sportkorrektion immer noch  und man
muß selbst bei den bekanntesten Optikern noch rund 300.- bis 500.- für eine solche Brille rechnen. Kontaktlinsen werden je nach Tragehäufigkeit allerdings auf 3 Jahre gerechnet mit Pflegemitteln und allem drum und dran auch nicht viel günstiger...


----------



## JB-0815 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ups, das geht ja richtig ab.

@items
r+h geht bei meiner Stärke leider nicht mehr (wie scylla schon bemerkt hat) Limit liegt wohl bei ca. 4 Dioptrin.

@scylla:
Linsenreiniger mit Hyaluron hab ich noch nit probiert. Danke für den Top. Ich fahre meist mit einer Alpina Tri Guard. Da zieht es nicht so arg. Mit meinen anderen (Billig-)Brillen ist es merklich schlechter. Da hast du Recht.

@cr3ckb0t
Mit normaler Brille fahren finde ich auch nicht zu gut. Zum einen ist der Widnschutz zu gering, zum anderen hab ich da echte Gräser drin - das ist dann doch auch etwas riskant.
OP: ja gerne, aber ich hab angst (nicht nur vor den Kosten)
@cr3ckb0t


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2009)

ich dachte lasern ist bei zu starken korrekturen extrem riskant, weil man da zu viel von der hornhaut abtragen müsste. würde ich auch nicht machen... 
und wenn man pech hat ist hinterher nicht alles korrigiert, und man kann keine kontaktlinsen mehr tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JB-0815 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag ja:  Angst - oder zu großes Risiko - wie man's sieht


----------



## Snap4x (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre glaub ich nur zu doof, die Augen auf zu halten^^ 
Man muss die Augen wärend der ganzen OP ganze drei Minuten lang, durchgehend aufhalten!


----------



## JB-0815 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube das Aufhalten wird dir abgenommen


----------



## Snap4x (30. Dezember 2009)

Ohh man, ich hoffe das. 
WIrd auch immer sicherer.
Ich denke, das ich das so in 5 Jahren machen werde.


----------



## flexx69 (31. Dezember 2009)

Kein Thema allerdings weiß ich von einigen Kunden das Blend- und extreme Zugluftempfindlichkeit beim radeln auch nicht zuträglich sind, von anderen bekannten Nebenwirkungen und problemen mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## delahero (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen ich bin Brillenträger und habe seid dem 5. Lebensjahr schon das "Ding" im Gesicht.

Meine Dioptrien Zahl ist - 4,5 und - 5 ich trage eine Oakley Monster dog und eine Oakley straight jacket. Wenn bedarf besteht habe ich 2 Optiker einen in Mu und einen in MG die Oakley Brillen mit Gläsern der gewünschten Stärke versehen. Ich habe lang gebraucht um jemanden zu finden der das a) macht und b) das es dann auch hällt.Fürviele Optiker schien es ein Problem darzustellen. Alle die ich kennen gelernt habe und die es machen sagen sie machen das 10 mal am Tag und es sei kein Hexenwerk. 

Meine Erfahrung ist die gleiche ich habe es mit Kontackt Linsen versucht doch mir bekam der Zugwind nicht, ganz abgesehen von dem Gefühl Luft an die Augen zu bekommen. Ich trage die Straight Jaket schon sehr lange und wer das model kennt weiß was ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flexx69 (31. Dezember 2009)

@ delahero mal ne Frage wie schauts n mit den Unschärfen im Randbereich und der Glasdicke bei deinen Werten aus und von welchem Hersteller sind n die Gläser /direkt von Oakley?
ach ja bei Kontaktlinsen ist eine zusätzliche Schutzbrille unerlässlich, wer schonmal einen Fremdkörper unter der KL hatte weiß das Zugluft nicht wirklich das größte Problem ist, von den Verletzungen auf der Hornhaut nach einer staubigen Abfahrt mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## bergsocke (31. Dezember 2009)

Als Leidensgenosse muss ich auch meinen Beitrag dazugeben.
Ich habe +6,25 und Zyl. auch so um 1,0
Ich fahre zurzeit mit einem Clip in einer Adidas Brille.
Als ich das Ding zum ersten mal aufsetzte, wäre ich beinahe über meine eigenen Füsse gefallen.
Extreme Verzerrungen im Randbereich.
Irgendwie hab ich mich daran gewöhnt, aber optimal ist es nicht, vor allem auf schwierigen Trails.
Direktverglasung scheidet aus, aus den oben genannten Gründen, ich hab auch noch keinen Optiker getroffen, der mir hier grünes licht gegeben hätte.

Kontaktlinsen hatte ich auch schon, aber irgendwie bin ich mit dem einsetzen und rausnehmen nicht wirklich zurechtgekommen.

Fazit: Ich bin auch seit jahren auf der suche nach der optimalen Lösung.


----------



## chris4711 (31. Dezember 2009)

Fahre seit 5 Jahren ein Reebok Gestell mit Rodenstock Gläsern.
Hat damals 300 gekostet. 100 für Gestell u je 100 pro Glas. Ca.
Die Sache wars mir Wert u ich habs nie bereut u auch keinerlei Probleme mit Verzerrungen etc.
Hab glaub -5,25 / 5,75 Dioptrien.
Wenn man bei entsprechender Stärke keine Brille für 50 Euro will u nicht gerade zu Schielmann äh Fielmann läuft dann bekommt das ein jeder Optiker hin


----------



## timtim (31. Dezember 2009)

JB-0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Möglichkeit wäre wohl die Rodenstock ProAct 1 oder die ProAct 5 mit Adapter :kotz:
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Modellen oder andere Vorschläge?
> ...



ich fahre seit 2007 eine pro act 1 mit der ich bis auf die martialische ansicht sehr zufrieden bin .lass mir grad beim selben optiker die neue pro act 1 basteln ,mit gefälligerer optik und neuen gläsern die im normalbetrieb leicht orange kontrastverstärkend sind und bei sonnenschein abdunkeln .kostenpunkt bei ca. -4,0 beidseitig, um die 350,-
bei interesse ruf dort mal anberatung dürfte kostenlos sein)

[email protected]  ;
Tel.  09081-4369


juten rutsch ausm großen B

tim²


----------



## apoptygma (31. Dezember 2009)

HIer ist eine mit einer noch stärkeren Sehschwäche von über Minus 8 mittlerweile.

Was trägst Du für Linsen?

Ich habe Silicon Hydrogel Linsen mit einem sehr hohen Wasseranteil als Monatslinse und bin super zufrieden. Ich habe sehr wenig Tränenflüssigkeit, muss aber mit diesen Linsen sehr sehr wenig mit Tropfen arbeiten (meist nur, wenn ich mit den Linsen mal eingeschlafen bin  )

Ich bin froh, das ich den Schritt zu den Linsen gewagt habe und trage meine Brille mittlerweile nur noch Abends...wenn überhaupt,




JB-0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie man aus dem Titel erkennen kann bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Sportbrille. Das Problem ist, dass ich wohl für fast alle Hersteller zu blind bin. Meine Werte sind links-6,5/-1,5 und rechts -5,75/-1,5.
> Bei der Evil Eyes wäre zwar ein Clip machbar, aber da stoße ich leider mit den Wimper an - das ist auf dauer recht unangenehm.
> Möglichkeit wäre wohl die Rodenstock ProAct 1 oder die ProAct 5 mit Adapter :kotz:
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (31. Dezember 2009)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Kontaktlinsen hatte ich auch schon, aber irgendwie bin ich mit dem einsetzen und rausnehmen nicht wirklich zurechtgekommen.
> 
> Fazit: Ich bin auch seit jahren auf der suche nach der optimalen Lösung.




Ich hab im Bekanntenkreis nun häufiger gehört, das sie die Linsen wieder aufgegeben haben wegen der Probleme beim Einsetzen und rausnehmen. Auch ich hatte diese Probleme, weil ich ich kapieren wollte, das das nunmal Zeit brauch, um Routine zu werden  Also be mir hat das mit Sicheheit 6-8 Wochen  gebraucht bis das ohne Probleme direkt beim ersten Mal alles klappte und mittlerweile gehts ohne hingucken  Und ich möchte sie nicht mehr misse. Seither klappt das alles mit vernünftige Radbrille in Sachen Gesichtsfeld, Blendung, Kontraste bla bla sehr vie besser.


----------



## delahero (1. Januar 2010)

flexx69 schrieb:


> @ delahero mal ne Frage wie schauts n mit den Unschärfen im Randbereich und der Glasdicke bei deinen Werten aus und von welchem Hersteller sind n die Gläser /direkt von Oakley?
> ach ja bei Kontaktlinsen ist eine zusätzliche Schutzbrille unerlässlich, wer schonmal einen Fremdkörper unter der KL hatte weiß das Zugluft nicht wirklich das größte Problem ist, von den Verletzungen auf der Hornhaut nach einer staubigen Abfahrt mal ganz zu schweigen...



Welche Gläsermarke weiß ich nicht standard Plastick entspiegelt und leicht Tönung. Im Randbereich werden Gegenstände leicht Bauchig. Das war auch was der Optiker mir vorher sagte. Ich mus allerdings sagen das es bei einem Winkel von ca 15 Grad so ist. Wenn ich jedoch etwas in dem Bereich aktiv sehen möchte drehe ich den Kopf. Was ich damit sagen möchte ich habe bei der Brille absolut keine Probleme mit Verzerrungen.


----------



## avant (1. Januar 2010)

... meine Empfehlung ist die Rudy Project Perception (günstiger) oder Exception (wenn man etwas mehr auf den Tisch legen möchte).
Beide Brillen mit breiten Clips, deren wechselbare Filter nach oben geklappt werden können. Dadurch kann bei verdreckten Filtergläsern der Flipup nach oben geklappt werden (klasse am Ende von Marathons bei Schmuddelwetter)

Meine Perception hat sich bis heute auch bei Stürzen bewährt - das Material ist top !

Ich benötige -6.5 Diop. und wenn Dir ein Optiker die Gläser gut einschleift hast Du kaum Verzerrungen.

Teuer war meine Brille mit 280 Eur (Kunststoffgläser) jetzt wirklich nicht.

Am besten mal die Brille mit beim Optiker testen - hat mir bei der Entscheidung sehr geholfen.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## flexx69 (1. Januar 2010)

Dann bist du einer der wenigen delahero die relativ unkompliziert damit umgehen, den meisten Kunden erklärt mann vor dem Kauf das es  technisch nicht anders möglich ist und trotzdem monieren sie es und wollen oder können nicht damit leben  
naja so kommt halt nicht jeder Mensch mit ner Sportbrille klar, die einen sind bei 3dpt schon zu empfindsam die anderen erst bei 5 dpt oder mehr zudem spielen sehr viele andere Faktoren mit rein: Art der Fehlsichtigkeit Kurz- Weitsichtig, Hornhautverkrümmung, Stellungsfehler der Augen sowie anatomische Besonderheiten usw usw...
also lässt sich das leider nicht verallgemeinern, hat bei mir geklappt also gehts bei dir auch


----------



## Tifftoff (1. Januar 2010)

Fahre mit 6 Dioptrien meine bullige und häßliche bolle Microedge. Ist vom Tragekomfort sehr gut.

Allerdings wären Kontaktlinsen auch gut. Allerdings vertrage ich diese nur im Hallenbad. ( Weicon 38 E ).
Solche Silicon Hydrogel Linsen wären eventuell eine Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JB-0815 (1. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen.
Werde es jetzt wohl mal mit Hydrogel Linsen und Hyaluron probieren.
Wenn es damit klappt wäre eine normale Radbrille meine liebste Lösung.

Ansonsten werde ich mit wir doch die ProAct 1 zulegen. Timtims Erfahrungen sind ja wohl nicht schlecht, wenn er sie sogar nochmal kauft. Tendiere dabei dann aber zu den "normalen" selbsttönenden Gläsern da ich die Brille auch bei Fahrten im Dunkeln tragen werde. 

@timtim:
Denkst du, dass die orangenen Gläser bei Nacht auch hell genug sind?


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2010)

JB-0815 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen.
> Werde es jetzt wohl mal mit Hydrogel Linsen und Hyaluron probieren.
> Wenn es damit klappt wäre eine normale Radbrille meine liebste Lösung.
> 
> ...



Frage einfach mal bei Fielmann und Co. nach, ob bei Deinen Augen zum Beispiel die Air Optix Aqua in Frage kommen. Ich hab auch erst über Tageslinsen nachgedacht, dachte dann aber "ganz oder gar nicht" und hab gleich Monatslinsen genommen....hat eben nen paar Wochen gedauert, bis die Umgewöhnung und der Wechsel "Brille-Linsen" super klappte, aber
, wie gesagt, mittlerweile will ich nicht mehr ohne und muss auch Abends aufpassen, das ich nicht mit Linsen schlafen gehe 



Thema Orangene Gläser? Also ich fahre die orangenen Gläser bei einer meiner Alpine Twist Two, ich komm klar


----------



## Rummel (2. Januar 2010)

Kommt so was in Frage?
http://zennioptical.com/cart/product.php?productid=998&cat=27&page=1
http://zennioptical.com/cart/home.php?cat=27
Das ist chinesische Qualität, vermutlich ohne vernünftige Entspiegelung. 

Ich hatte mir dort vor einigen Wochen für umgerechnet für ca. 21 EUR inkl. Versand per DHL-Express-Kurierdienst eine normale, unentspiegelte Sonnenbrille mit 1,57er-Kunststoffgläsern schicken lassen (Sphär. jeweils < -5, ein Zyl. -2,5). Die optische Abbildungsqualität ist OK, aber die fehlende Entspiegelung bei getönten Gläsern ist übel.


----------



## hai-nik (2. Januar 2010)

http://www.swisseye.com/html/______vision_set.html
versuche es vlt. mal mit dieser brille. der clip sitzt relativ weit weg vom auge. bin auch mit einer ähnlichen sehschwäche geschlagen und komme aber mit der stingray von swiss eye gut zurecht. mein nächster favorit wäre aber die vision.


----------



## timtim (2. Januar 2010)

@jb-0815
das wird sich zeigen,ich bin aber optimistisch.(zur not tuts nachts die alte pro) .

@hai-nik
dieses modell sieht aus wie die alte rudy projekt "perception", mit der ich im übrigen auch sehr zufrieden war bis sie leider beim wakeboarden "abhanden" kam .........anfängerfehler

tim²


----------



## bergsocke (2. Januar 2010)

hai-nik schrieb:


> http://www.swisseye.com/html/______vision_set.html
> versuche es vlt. mal mit dieser brille. der clip sitzt relativ weit weg vom auge. bin auch mit einer ähnlichen sehschwäche geschlagen und komme aber mit der stingray von swiss eye gut zurecht. mein nächster favorit wäre aber die vision.



Genau dieses Modell würde mich auch sehr interessieren, habs aber bisher nur im Internet gesehen.
Bisher konnte mir kein Händler ein Modell bei sich im Laden zeigen.

Auf dem Bild schauts so aus, als wäre der Clip Adapter wesentlich größer als bei Adidas und co. Hast du die Brille schon mal im Laden gesehen ?


----------



## timtim (2. Januar 2010)

bergsocke schrieb:


> Genau dieses Modell würde mich auch sehr interessieren, habs aber bisher nur im Internet gesehen.
> Bisher konnte mir kein Händler ein Modell bei sich im Laden zeigen.
> 
> Auf dem Bild schauts so aus, als wäre der Clip Adapter wesentlich größer als bei Adidas und co. Hast du die Brille schon mal im Laden gesehen ?


 
hier ist die brille mit den optischen gläsern fest .vorn sitzt der clip mit den getönten gläsern den man hochklappen und auch wechseln kann.der vorteil ist das man nicht  mehr mit den wimpern anstößt und auch das putzen geht durch einfaches hochklappen wesentlich einfacher.........
im normalbetrieb kann man die brille ohne clip tragen


----------



## Deleted22090 (2. Januar 2010)

hai-nik schrieb:


> http://www.swisseye.com/html/______vision_set.html
> versuche es vlt. mal mit dieser brille. der clip sitzt relativ weit weg vom auge. bin auch mit einer Ã¤hnlichen sehschwÃ¤che geschlagen und komme aber mit der stingray von swiss eye gut zurecht. mein nÃ¤chster favorit wÃ¤re aber die vision.


Ich habe die seit 3(?) Jahren. Mit -4 Dioptrien ist das kurz nach dem Aufsetzen immer etwas komisch, wird wohl die Verzerrung sein, dann geht es aber. Das Hochklappen sollte man nur in AusnahmefÃ¤llen nutzen, die Plastenasen, die den Clip mit den getÃ¶nten GlÃ¤sern halten, sind ziemlich empfindlich. 
+ Ersatzteile habe ich schon direkt beim Hersteller angefordert, wurden dann an einen HÃ¤ndler meiner Wahl geschickt.
+ Korrekturclip ist weit genug von den Augen entfernt
+ groÃe Auswahl an TÃ¶nungen
++ bezahlbar
- Verzerrung bleibt nicht aus
- - Klappmechanismus nicht stabil

PS: besonders gefÃ¤llt mir ja die Werbung unter dem Fred wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist:
"LASIK 70% Sparen Jetzt billiger: 890â¬ beide Augen! Sondertermin: Samstag 23.1.'10." Da kriege ich schon beim Lesen Angst


----------



## Fetcher (2. Januar 2010)

Grüß euch,

ich fahre seit der letzten Saison die Evil Eye von Adidas. Ich muss sagen, ich bin Top zufrieden. Vorher bin ich immer mit normaler Brille gefahren. 
Die Adidas schütz einfach viel besser vor Fremdkörpern und Fahrtwind. 
Ich habe auch einen Auge 2,5 und auf dem anderen 1,5 Stärke. Allerdings habe ich so eine starke Hornhautverkrümmung, dass ich mir erst einen passenden Optiker suchen musste, der mir die Gläser für mich anpasst, machen wohl nicht alle Hersteller. Habe mir ein Paar dunke und ein Paar orangene Gläser geholt. Insgesamt bin ich um die 750 für Brille und Gläser losgeworden, aber es hat sich meiner Meinung nach gelohnt. Anfangs musste ich mich an die Brille gewöhnen, da das Bild verzerrt war. Aber nach ca einer Stunde haben sich meine Augen daran gewöhnt. Da ich aber leider noch eine angeborene Augenkrankheit (Nystagmus) besitze, sehe ich trotz Brille nur 30%. 
Da ich nur so wenig sehe, habe ich jetzt im nach hinein gemerkt, dass ich mit der Evil Eye besser zurecht komme als mit normaler Brille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (3. Januar 2010)

Nystagmus......noch nie gehört.
Hab mal nach geschaut,Sachen gibts. 

Verfolge das Thema mit großem Interesse.
Und da hät ich mal eine Frage bzw. Idee.
Hat hier im Forum schon mal jemand Gleitsichtkontaktlinsen ausprobiert?
Hab ich erst es letzt im Netz gefunden,gibt es wirklich!

Bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen was ich machen soll.
Habe links -7..........jetzt kommt auch noch die Altersweitsichtigkeit dazu:kotz:
Ich glaube das die Lösung mit Kontaktlinsen die einfachste ist,hab auch immer Tageslinsen beim Wakeboarden getragen.Tageslinsen wegen möglichen Verlust.
Nur weiß ich nicht ob es da was halbwegs vernünftiges mit meiner derzeitigen Sehschwäche gibt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bergsocke (3. Januar 2010)

@Fetcher:
Fährst du auch Trails, wie gehts dir da. Ist bei 100% Sehleistung (mit Brille) mit den Clips schon schwierig durch die Verzerrung und das eingeschränkte sehfeld.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. Januar 2010)

JB-0815 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mit Linsen fahre ich Augebblick. Damit bin ich aber auch nicht so richtig glücklich. Trockene Augen - da wirds nach 2-3 Stunden langsam unangenehm.
> Und die Hornhautkrümmung schränkt die Auswahl bei den Linsen sehr ein.
> Drum bin ich ja auf der Suche nach einer Brille mit optischen Gläsern.



Schau mal bei www.lensbest.de die haben einige torische Linsen für lange Tragedauern / trockene Bedingungen.
Aber da solltest halt vorher schon welche getragen haben, zurückgeben kannst Torische auch net.
Die Tragedauer von den Silicon Hydrogel14h+ Linsen ist allerdings enorm gut, hab auch ohne Sonnenbrille keine Probleme damit (ich brauche allerdings keine Torischen, hab -5 Dioptrin auf jedem Auge).


----------



## apoptygma (3. Januar 2010)

Ich würd mir da gar nicht so viele Gedanken machen mit Verlust und co.

Mir ist getz in einem halben Jahr erst eine verlustig gegangen, das noch zu Hause (und aus eigener Doofheit) und als ich die wiederfand, war sie trocken. Ist halt mal blöd, aber dann wird halt ne neue genommen. Aber unterwegs hatte ich nicht einmal ansatzweise das Gefühl, eine Linse verlieren zu können.

Ich zahle für meine Monatslinsen knapp 50 Euro für nen halbes Jahr. nd bin, wie gesagt, noch etwas blinder als Du ;-) Hab aber das Glück, auf beiden Augen gleich blind zu sein, was die Linsen etwas günstiger macht, weil ich nur eine stärke brauche.






Murph schrieb:


> Nystagmus......noch nie gehört.
> Hab mal nach geschaut,Sachen gibts.
> 
> Verfolge das Thema mit großem Interesse.
> ...


----------



## Fetcher (3. Januar 2010)

@bergsocke

ja, fahre auch trails, und das auch gerne. 

Ich habe keine clips sonder die Gläser wurden geschliffen. Seit ich die Evil Eye habe komme ich noch besser zurecht als vorher. Es sehe zwar relativ wenig, aber da ich es nicht anders kenne, komme ich gut zurecht wie es ist. 
Achja, ich hab es auch mal mit Kontaktlinse probiert. Ich bin überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen. Das rein machen ging einigermaßen, wenn sie drin waren, war es ein total unangenehmen gefühl. Es war für mich einfach ein Fremdkörper im Auge. Und beim raus machen hab ich total versagt.


----------



## Tifftoff (3. Januar 2010)

Wie merkt man eigentlich, dass man die Linse wechseln muss?
Ich benutze meine Jahreslinse nur zum Schwimmen, allerdings sind die jetzt auch schon wieder 8 Jahre alt.
Sie tragen sich allerdings wie neue.
Besteht da irgendeine Gefahr für das Auge, wenn sie jeweils 90 Minuten drin sind?

Gereinigt wird mit einem Peroxidsystem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Januar 2010)

JB-0815 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen.
> Werde es jetzt wohl mal mit Hydrogel Linsen und Hyaluron probieren.
> Wenn es damit klappt wäre eine normale Radbrille meine liebste Lösung.
> 
> ...



Fahre die Rodenstock Pro Act ebenfalls, bin absolut begeistert davon und kann die Brille daher uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Vorher adidas Evil Eye Pro mit Korrekturclip, auch nicht schlecht, kann aber mit der Rodenstock in keiner Weise konkurrieren. Zugegeben: die Investition ist nicht ohne, lohnt sich auf lange Sicht jedoch ungemein. Schau mal im Internet nach: dort gibt es den ein oder anderen Optiker, der die Brille inklusive Gläsern zu Top-Konditionen anbietet. Dann Deinen eigenen Optiker mit dem Angebot konfrontieren und Du wirst sehen, dass er mitziehen kann (oder wird) ....


----------



## apoptygma (3. Januar 2010)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Wie merkt man eigentlich, dass man die Linse wechseln muss?
> Ich benutze meine Jahreslinse nur zum Schwimmen, allerdings sind die jetzt auch schon wieder 8 Jahre alt.
> Sie tragen sich allerdings wie neue.
> Besteht da irgendeine Gefahr für das Auge, wenn sie jeweils 90 Minuten drin sind?
> ...




Bei Jahreslinsen weiss ich das nicht. Bei meinen merk ich es immer, das es zeit wird, wenn sie schneller austrocknet als gewohnt. Das heisst, schon gegen Nachmittag muss ich Tropfen reintun.

Dazu kommt, das sie sich immer schlechter einsetzen lässt, die "klebt" nicht mehr direkt auf dem Auge. Daran merk ich ansich, das es Zeit wird.

Ich wechsel allerdings auch akribisch alle 4 Wochen, was auch nötig ist, da ich sie quasi von morgens bis Abends trage.

Ich würde einfach sagen,d as wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit die Sauerstoffdurchlässigkeit nachlässt, das solltest Du dann aber merken, wenns sich trocken anfühlt, die dinger ansich fast von selbst rausfallen, wenn du sie nur anfasst, und und und.

Nochmal zum Thema Rein/Raus!

Das Rausnehmen dauerte bei mir auch weitaus länger als das Einsetzen. Wie gesagt, ne Gewöhnungszeit und Routine beim Einsetzen von 4-6 Wochen is nunmal bei vielen Fakt, war auch bei mir so, das Fremdkörpergefühl liess allerdings nach 2-3 Tagen merklich nach, nach dem Einsetzen dauerte es keine Minute mehr und schon war sie nicht mehr zu spüren. 

Und vor allem....man sollte sich von den vorgegebenen Einsetz- und Rausnehmritualien verabschieden. Ich weiss mittlerweile, wies für mich am einfachsten geht ;-) und pack mir zum beispiel die Linsen beim rausnehmen direkt am Auge ab, ohne rumzuschieben oder ähnliches.


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2010)

kann ich nur bestätigen, dass es schon seine zeit braucht, bis man das reini- und rausnehmen der linsen quasi "verinnerlicht" hat. 

@fetcher
das fremskörpergefühl hat glaub ich jeder am anfang mit den linsen. wenn man sich aber dran gewöhnt hat geht das weg. einfach mal ein paar wochen durchhalten und die zeit mit den linsen langsam steigern.

ob man nun tages- monats- oder zweiwochen-linsen lieber hat muss jeder für sich rausfinden. je länger die linsen halten sollen, desto besser muss man eben beim reinigen aufpassen. vor allem bei einer schmutzintensiven sportart wie dem mountainbiken 
ich hatte auch schon mal monatslinsen, aber weil ich abends meistens keine richtige lust mehr auf ein gründliches linsen-reinigungs-ritual hatte, war es mit der sauerstoffdurchlässigkeit dann meistens schon nach 2-3 wochen nicht mehr weit her, was zu trockenen augen führt. außerdem ist das dann auch nicht besonders gesund für die augen. deswegen nehme ich jetzt lieber tageslinsen... die muss man nicht putzen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. Januar 2010)

Rein- und Rausnehmen war anfangs eine Qual, inzwischen geht das ohne Spiegel, beim Rausnehmen nehm ich sie auch direkt vom Auge.
Da ich die Linsen täglich ca. 16h trage (nutze Silicon Hydrogellinsen für 14h+ Tragezeit), wechsle ich sie auch immer monatlich.
Früher hab ich die auch mal zwei Monate getragen, tut den Augen aber nicht gut.

Man merkt, dass man sie wechseln muss, wenn die Augen schnell trocken werden und die abends schon fast von alleine rausfallen. Die lassen da dann nicht mehr genug Sauerstoff durch.

Die Reinigung abends besteht aus: Linse in Kombiflüssigkeit und kräftig schütteln, mehr nicht.


----------



## Murph (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hab anscheinend das Glück das ich nicht so empfindlich bin an den Augen.

Linsen rein/raus war von Anfang an kein großes Problem.
Allerdings sicher nicht so schnell wie jemand der täglich Linsen trägt.

Was ich meine gemerkt zu haben ist,daß bei mir die Tageslinsen,die ich damals,hatte wesentlich dünner/flexibler waren als die Monatslinsen.
Die haben sich richtig festgesaugt auf dem Auge!
Hatte beim waken bzw. schwimmen sogar unter Wasser mal versehentlich die Augen geöffnet und die Dinger sind da geblieben wo sie hingehören!
Bei so einer Gelegenheit hab ich dann mal eine Monatslinse verloren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## JulianGER (4. Januar 2010)

Wollte auch mal meine Erfahrungen kundtun. Ich stehe bei etwa -5/-5.5, Kontaktlinsen vertrage ich nicht, habe kein Problem mit dem rein- und rausmachen, trÃ¤gt sich auch bei mir total angenehm, leider bilden sich aber nach ein paar Tagen Tragezeit (natÃ¼rlich nehme ich sie Ã¼ber Nacht raus, aber wenn ich die Dinger eben Ã¶fters trage) rote Ãderchen im Auge, was ein Zeichen dafÃ¼r ist, dass das Auge nicht mehr mit genug Sauerstoff versorgt wird. 

Ich habe mir lange Ambitionen gemacht, eine Oakley Radar mit eingeklebter Korrekturverglasung zu kaufen, leider ist bei Oakley - was dieses Verfahren angeht - bei -5 Dioptrien Schluss, man hÃ¤tte also "unterkorrigieren" mÃ¼ssen, hab mich dagegen entschieden. Vorher war ich bei Fielmann (war mir der Problematik noch nicht bewusst, der VerkÃ¤ufer offenbar ebendso wenig, ich habe mir eine Alpina, spÃ¤ter eine Adidas Evil Eye mit Clips machen lassen. Leider hat Fielmann beide verhunzt. 
Das Problem bei der Alpina lag darin, dass der Clip sehr groÃ war/ist, sodass auch der Clip eine etwas stÃ¤rkere Rundung mitmachen muss und dadurch die Sicht bei derartigen StÃ¤rken bereits verzerrt wird. Die Adias Clips haben den Vorteil, nicht so groÃ zu sein und deshalb wie eine ganz normale Korrekturbrille parallel zu den Augen zu stehen. Leider hat es Fielmann trotzdem nicht geschafft, hier vernÃ¼nftig zu arbeiten, wieder waren Verzerrungen die Folge, auÃerdem stieÃ ich mit den Wimpern am Clip an. Ich war stocksauer.

Zum GlÃ¼ck erfuhr ich dann, dass der Adidas-Eyewear-Experte fÃ¼r Norddeutschland bei uns in LÃ¼neburg seinen Laden hat, also nichts wie da hin. Der hatte tatsÃ¤chlich richtig Erfahrung, erzÃ¤hlte mir auch, dass es kein Wunder sei, dass Fielmann das verhunzt hat, weil dort kein spezielles Berechnungsverfahren zum Einsatz kommt, mit dem dieses Verzerren der Sicht verhindert wird (so wird das nÃ¤mlich dort gemacht). Weiterhin haben wir vor dem Kauf genau ausgemessen, ob die Gefahr besteht, dass die Wimpern anstoÃen. Als wir feststellten, dass dies der Fall ist, haben wir uns entschieden, ein teureres, aber dÃ¼nneres Glas (ich glaube es nennt sich 1.6er- oder 1.7er-Glas) zu verwenden. Das Ergebnis war und ist einmalig, die Sicht ist unverzerrt und brilliant.

Also zusammengefasst: NatÃ¼rlich funktioniert fÃ¼r solche StÃ¤rken nur die Clip-LÃ¶sung, es sei denn man nimmt diese grauenhaften Brillen von Rodenstock. Dann sollte man viel Zeit darauf verwenden, einen HÃ¤ndler zu finden, der sich auskennt. Man sollte weiterhin vorher abklÃ¤ren, ob man die Brille im Fall des Nichtgefallens wieder umtauschen kann. In die Evil Eye-Brillen passen mehrere Clips (es gibt verschieden groÃe, randlose und welche mit Rand), fÃ¼r derartige StÃ¤rken eignet sich NUR der Clip a731 (das liegt daran, dass dieser am wenigsten die KrÃ¼mmung der WechselglÃ¤ser mitmacht und deshalb am parallelsten zum Auge steht, was die optische QualitÃ¤t garantiert). Dann sollte man sich vorher berechnen lassen, wie dick das Glas wird und sehen, ob das passt und ansonsten auf ein wertigeres, dÃ¼nneres Glas umsteigen (dies hat dann noch manche Features wie Entspiegelung, die man nicht braucht, weil die Brille so nah am Kopf ist, dass sich da eh nichts spiegeln kann, aber das muss man mitbezahlen). 
Was man dann bekommt ist die optisch beste LÃ¶sung, man sollte sich aber darauf einstellen, dass trotzdem ein bis zwei Wochen GewÃ¶hnungszeit von NÃ¶ten sind: Es wird nie genau die gleiche Optik wie die eurer Alltagsbrille erreicht (man muss sich immer etwas umstellen), auÃerdem ist der Clip im Vergleich zu den LÃ¶sungen anderer Hersteller vergleichsweise klein, reicht aber vÃ¶llig aus, um ein komplettes, scharfes Sichtfeld zu haben. Wenn man sich allerdings nach hinten umdreht, um beispielsweise zu sehen, wo die GefÃ¤hrten bleiben, muss man den Kopf entsprechend stark mitdrehen. Das geschieht aber nur so selten, dass ich das verschmerzen kann und keinesfalls gegen die herausragende optische QualitÃ¤t eintauschen will. Weiterhin beschlÃ¤gt die Brille im Winter im Stehen sehr schnell, sobald man aber wieder in Bewegung ist gibt sich das.

Hoffe, ich konnte euch damit weiterhelfen. Das ganze war Ã¼berhaupt nicht teuer, die Brille kostet eben 100â¬ (so um den Dreh), die GlÃ¤ser haben in etwa 150 gekostet. Das Ganz hat aber alle Mal mehr gebracht als eine neue Carbon-SattelstÃ¼tze zum gleichen Preis...


----------



## Rummel (4. Januar 2010)

Rummel schrieb:


> Kommt so was in Frage?
> http://zennioptical.com/cart/product.php?productid=998&cat=27&page=1


 Habe hier noch ein Bild der oben verlinkten China-Brille auf einer Nase gefunden:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_9t3eLILuV8s/SZjn3AKfhOI/AAAAAAAACpY/jyAulNKYwrU/s800/IMG_4626.jpg


----------



## JB-0815 (4. Januar 2010)

Ihr macht's mir echt nicht leicht.
Ich werde es zwar mit den neuen Linzen probieren wenn sie da sind, aber ich habe bedenken. Linsen einsetzen und rausnehmen ist kein Problem. Mache ich schon jahrelang. Aber ich vertrage die blöden Dinger halt nicht länger als 2-3 Stunden.

Ich hatte ich mich schon fast zur Rodenstock durchgerungen - und dann kam das Posting von JulianGER.
@JulianGER: Wie ist es mit deinen Wimpern genau? Ich habe mit eingebautem Clip (war wohl mit Fensterglas) probiert und habe mit den Wimper gestreift. Ist das bei den optischen Gläser ev. besser wegen der Krümmung? Bitte, bitte.

Ansonsten doch Rodenstock :kotz:in gelb/tönend und das Chinamodell ohne Tönung für die Nacht (da sieht's ja keiner )


----------



## avant (4. Januar 2010)

@JB-0815 - mach' Dir's nicht so schwer und suche Dir einfach einen guten Optiker, der Dir ggf. auch eine Umtauschmöglichkeit gibt.
Bei mir hat's auch erst im zweiten Anlauf bei einem "Spezialisten" gepasst. Er hat mir eine Zufriedenheitsgarantie mit einer Umtauschmöglichkeit innerhalb 14 Tage gegeben - prompt war ein Glas nicht korrekt eingepasst und er musste ein neues Glas einsetzen. Seitdem sitzt es perfekt und auch die Umstellung des Auges geht flugs.
Auch die hochbrechenderen Kunststoffgläser kann ich nur empfehlen. Meine Wimpern sind ebenfalls recht lang und mit der Perception in Verbindung mit diesen Gläsern gab es seither keine Probs.

Grüssle,

Jo

PS - für die Fahrten bei Nacht habe ich meinen zweiten volltransparenten Filtersatz mit dabei, denn selbst eine gelb- oder orangefarbene Tönung stört mich immens. Kein Prob, denn selbst auf dem Trail ist bei der Perception der Filter incl. Clip innerhalb von 10s gewechselt (das herauskramen des Filters dauert deutlich länger  )


----------



## JB-0815 (4. Januar 2010)

avant schrieb:


> @JB-0815 - mach' Dir's nicht so schwer und suche Dir einfach einen guten Optiker, der Dir ggf. auch eine Umtauschmöglichkeit gibt.


He, ich bin hier in der Provinz. Da ist es schwer einen Optiker zu finden der was anderes als Adidas hat.

Erfahrung mit Sportbrillen - da bin ich noch am suchen.
Kennt jemand einen guten Optiker im Bereich FN oder RV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canadan (4. Januar 2010)

Leider habe ich auch eine recht starke SehschwÃ¤che (-5,5; -5) mit allem was dem Optiker SpaÃ und die GlÃ¤ser dick macht (Winkelkorrektur, Konus...)
Seit einem Jahr fahre ich eine Brille von Swiss Eye, (Stingray glaube ich). Diese habe ich fÃ¼r 40â¬ bei www.bike-discount.de gekauft. AnschlieÃend bin ich zu meinem Fielmann Optiker gegangen und habe mir fÃ¼r 50â¬ die gÃ¼nstigsten GlÃ¤ser, die ich kriegen konnte, in den Clip einsetzen lassen. Das Ergebniss ist eine akzeptable Radbrille fÃ¼r unter 100â¬. Im Bezug auf das Problem mit beschlagenen InnenglÃ¤sern in der Brille darf man bei dieser LÃ¶sng fÃ¼r en "relativ kleinen" Geldbeutel natÃ¼rlich nciht rechnen.


----------



## JB-0815 (16. Januar 2010)

Inzwischen hab ich meine Brille. 

Es ist eine Adidas Elevation Pro mit A727 Clip geworden. Hab doch einen Optiker (bzw -in) gefunden der sich gut ausgekannt hat.
Der Clip hat fast keine Krümmung - es werden normale Gläser eingesetzt.  Ich war ja recht skeptisch, aber sowohl der optische Eindrück als auch die "Wimpernfreiheit" ist klasse. 

Der Bike Test steht noch aus, aber heute beim Skifahren hat sie sich super bewährt. Beschlagen war auch kein Problem. Mal sehen wie es morgen beim biken wird.

Ideal für mich ist sicher auch, dass sich der optische Clip einfach entfernen läßt und die die Brille auch mit Kontaktlinsen nutzen kann. Mal sehen wie es mit den neuen Linsen wird.

Also die Adidias Elevation kann ich für Leute mit meinen Problemen empfehlen. Gekostete hat sie mich knapp 290 Euro. 

Die China Brille hab ich auch probiert. War bei mir aber nicht so der Bringer. Das rechte Glas ist ja (gerade noch) ok, aber links ist's einfach nur sch.... Absolut kein Vergleich zu der Adidas.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2010)

Gratuliere!
Lass mal hören, wie sich das Teil bei "richtigem" Sport (auch Biken genannt ) so macht...


----------



## theich (26. April 2010)

Servus,
ich hab jetz neine ProAct2 seit 2 Jahren, in Bernstein selbsttönend mit ca. -4 Dioptrien.
Nach einigen Versuchen mit Adidas/+Adapter, Iko/+Adapter, Noname/+Adapter, hab ich mir die ProAct gekauft. Dank ebay sind die ersten Fehlversuche glimpflich ausgegangen. Bis heute habe ich den Kauf nicht bereut, schlecht sehen ist halt teuer!
Die ProAct sitzt bei mir perfekt, hat allerdings keine Nachstellmöglichkeit des Nasenbügels und der Neigung. Also unbedingt beim Optiker aufsetzen, oder besser ausleihen und beim Biken ausprobieren. (Am besten mit Tages-Kontaktlinsen) Die Sportgläser sollten unbedingt vom Fachmann, besser noch von Rodenstock direkt eingeschliffen werden. Bei mir hat das keinen Aufpreis gekostet, mein Optiker schickt die Sportbrillen grundsätzlich zum jeweiligen Hersteller. Die Vario-Bernsteingläser sind der optimale Kompromiss wenn man keine Wechselgläser verwenden kann. Guter UV-Schutz, bester Kontrast, schnelles Nachdunkeln. Selbst in der Nacht noch gut "durchschaubar". Das Aufhellen dauert etwas länger, bei schnellem Lichtwechsel im Wald/Lichtung nicht ganz optimal. Einzig der Windschutz könnte besser sein. Da ziehts schon mal seitlich ein bisserl rein.

Aber alles in allem, würd ich sie wieder kaufen. So viel teurer als eine andere Markenbrille mit eingeschliffenen Gläser ist sie dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## JB-0815 (26. April 2010)

Also nach etlichen Testkilometern kann ich jetzt mal einen Zwischenstand durchgeben.
Zuerst das Wichtigste: Ich bin immer noch begeistert 
Ansonsten:


Die Passform ist klasse. Am Anfang hat sie etwas an den Ohren gedrückt, aber entweder ist sie weiter geworden oder ich hab mich dran gewöhnt. Verstellen geht da ja leider nicht.
Die Brille beschlägt im Stehen etwas leichter als meine Alpine Tri Guard 40 - dafür ist der Windschutz besser.
Das Putzen der Brille ist "blöd". Entweder muss der Einsatz oder der Glässer rausgemacht werden - Aber als Brillenträger ist man dreckigere Glässer vielleicht mehr gewöhnt als ein "Nur-Sonnenbrillenträger".
Was mich wirklich etwas stört ist, dass die Wechselglässer schon leicht verkratzt sind. Dabei liegen sie fast nur im Beutel.
Die Tönungen sind gut. Das Orange geht auch bei Dunkelheit (halt mit richtigem Licht ) und wenn richtig hell wird dann die LSTTrail Silber. Die gehen auch noch im lichten Wald.


----------



## bergsocke (27. April 2010)

JB-0815 schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich meine Brille.
> 
> Es ist eine Adidas Elevation Pro mit A727 Clip geworden.



hab grad auf der internetseite von adidas nachgeschaut. 
Den Clip A727 hab ich nirgends gesehen.
hast du dich vertippt, oder hab ich was übersehen ?


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (27. April 2010)

Ich trage seit 1 Jahr die Evil Eye Explorer in größe L und finde sie perfekt. Egal ob beim Klettern oder Radfahren oder oder oder ... Das Problem mit den anstoßenden Wimpern kenne ich nciht ( zum Glück) und das bei -5.5 D .. Ich war auch bei einem Optiker und konnte dort ein paar verschiedene Modelle testen und in Ruhe entscheiden...


----------



## JB-0815 (29. April 2010)

@Bergsocke
Ich hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut.
Der Clip heisst achon A727.
Mit "adidas" und "a727" sollte er sich auch gut googlen lassen


----------



## bergsocke (30. April 2010)

JB-0815 schrieb:


> @Bergsocke
> Ich hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut.
> Der Clip heisst achon A727.
> Mit "adidas" und "a727" sollte er sich auch gut googlen lassen



hast recht, es gibt unzählige links zu optikern und dergleichen, wo du den clip kaufen kannst, nur Adidas hat ihn halt nicht auf der Seite.

Ist aber auch egal, wie ich gesehen hab, gibts auch mehrere verschiedene Clips.  Das A und O ist der richtige Optiker, der einen gut berät und ein gutes System zusammenstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

